# What is the 30-70mph time for a 540i? (6speed).



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

need to know for informational purpose.
(actually my brother-in-law wants to know for his car)....

thanks!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Odd question, and I can say I've never tested, but I would think that a LOT of variables would come into play- starting gear, driver, rear traction, etc.

Since the car runs sub 6.0 0-60 in most tests, you can gather that it would be a straight mathmatical percentage of that, but you have to consider for another gear change (to third). I dont care to do any math, I'm just thinking out loud for your edification.

Best would have to be a second gear rolling start as you're at really high RPM's and maybe even past the torque curve in 1st gear in a 6 speed at 30mph. Of course, this puts you just below the curve in second. At 60 (probably 2.5-3 seconds?), you're ready to shift into third. Add that to another 10Mph in a second or so and you'll get maybe 4.5 to 5 seconds 30-70. 5 seconds just seems high, but maybe you'd pull it off in under 4.5. 

I'm bettin that my big ass couldn't do it in under 5.0, but that's me.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

WASSUP Raja?!? How have you been? What happened to the E46?

Shane


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: What is the 30-70mph time for a 540i? (6speed).*



SS said:


> *WASSUP Raja?!? How have you been? What happened to the E46?
> 
> Shane *


SS keep your butt over here and ditch those roadfly losers!

I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

.


> SS keep your butt over here and ditch those roadfly losers!


No kidding- yeesh...

It's like bad sex that's so easy to get you cant help yourself.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: What is the 30-70mph time for a 540i? (6speed).*



 SS said:


> *WASSUP Raja?!? How have you been? What happened to the E46?
> 
> Shane *


well, i got my e46 in late jan. 
sold it in september.

This is my sister's car that is up for sale as well cuz they want to get a 02/03 540i 6speed. so right now we are going through some car shuffles. But anyway, PM me with ur number again and we can hang out or something. I still have to check out ur ride.

LIL Raja


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

How's 30-70 important at all :dunno: Don't tell me this guy's gonna spend the money for a 540 6spd and drive it at 70 :tsk: With that car, I'd be a lot more interested in its 60-100 time.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

brave1heart said:


> *How's 30-70 important at all :dunno: Don't tell me this guy's gonna spend the money for a 540 6spd and drive it at 70 :tsk: With that car, I'd be a lot more interested in its 60-100 time. *


well, i did not come up with this test. It's just all of the sudden i have been seeing automobile magazine running test of 30-70mph. Initially i thought mabye to see how fast it can pick up speed if it's in rolling speed. But upon further inspection I see that they were driving at 30mph at the highest gear and trying to see how strong it is on it's weakest gear. This test is kinda wierd but i just wanted to know.

LIL Raja


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: What is the 30-70mph time for a 540i? (6speed).*



atyclb said:


> *SS keep your butt over here and ditch those roadfly losers!
> 
> I always enjoy your posts. *


LOL...what's up, Raja? Thanks bud...yes, Roadfly is getting a bunch of tired losers nowadays. Very exciting the past four years, but now, some of the people there are really beginning to tickle me 

Anywho, I'll PM you in a few with my number. Did you see that I'm opening a used car dealership? I'm also selling my car, so we need to hook up soon. Will you be attending Curry's event this Saturday?

Shane


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

i should be there.
i will pm u my number.
no need for everyone to call me. lol

lil raja


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

LIL RAJA said:


> *i should be there.
> i will pm u my number.
> no need for everyone to call me. lol
> 
> lil raja *


Hehehe...cool, we'll be in touch before then!


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: What is the 30-70mph time for a 540i? (6speed).*



atyclb said:


> *SS keep your butt over here and ditch those roadfly losers!
> 
> I always enjoy your posts. *


Sorry, atyclb...I meant to include you in the other post to Raja! Thanks bud, I'll try to hang over here with you guys more!

SS


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Shane I am surprised you stayed at turdfly as long as you did. I guess you enjoy being the punchline for every one of those morons?
I would offer more but you know what I think LOL


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

jzdinan540i said:


> *Shane I am surprised you stayed at turdfly as long as you did. I guess you enjoy being the punchline for every one of those morons?
> I would offer more but you know what I think LOL *


Wassup Jay? LOL...I feel yah. Actually, it's only four people who are really starting $hit...Randy, Chuck, and DDB (damn, for people who don't know $hit, they sure have nerve to try and riddle the intelligence level of others. And can we say "hypocrite" when they keep telling me "I" go on and on about nothing?)...and the psycho Joe540iA from the past! Everyone else, like Peter, etc., are just pulling my leg  - we're all very cool with each other.

Now, as far as me staying there? Hah...I was there MUCH longer than those newbies, and didn't have any $hit with anyone until this year (when they joined...except for Chuck), and some people just had to stir things up. I'm part of that board, and I'm not going anywhere. So, they're gonna have to STFU, or leave...because my azz is firmly planted in my seat! They can talk all the $hit they want!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 14, 2002)

*LOL!*



SS said:


> *I'm part of that board, and I'm not going anywhere. So, they're gonna have to STFU, or leave...because my azz is firmly planted in my seat! They can talk all the $hit they want! *


Tell you what Shane, let's make a deal.

If you post stuff that's true, or maybe even stuff that COULD be true, then we'll leave you alone.

Eg. Selling your 528 now so that you can start a used car business sounds OK to me, BUT,

Selling your 528 so that you can "Trade Down", as you call it, to a 740 or A8, is a little tough to take.

Doing all of this AND buying a NEW E39 by the end of this year is, quite frankly, over the top. We're going to have to say...
*****Cough!***BULLSHIT!!******Cough!****
to this one.

I won't even comment on your claim that you're going to "retire in your early thirties" flipping used cars.

Deal?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Chucky,
Hey!! FU!!

that's for poking fun at my new home here to the turdfly board
 

peace,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Chuck (Jan 14, 2002)

*Hi wanger...*

How do like Avatar heaven?:bigpimp: :tsk:  :thumbdwn:   :angel: 

Those suckers make me sea-sick. 

How's the M5? Any issues? Clutch, oil consumption?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Hi wanger...*



Chuck said:


> *"....How's the M5? Any issues? Clutch, oil consumption?...." *


**SIGH*** well....The M5 is not so good...

The brakes wears out alot of dust, probably due to the fact the car tend to takes off on its own.:tsk: :tsk:

Which brings up the second issue: The car tend to "roll" on its own will from a stop light, I dunno why This led to the next issue of bad rear window.

I have a tough time seeing out the rear window. From the rear view mirror, the only thing I can see is a bluur color of silhouette on the cars and landscape that was there.

The stinky smell of the anthracite headliner is emmiting some terrible leather fume. Its just too distracting.

but on the bright side, the car now consume oil on a fairly normal basis (1/2 quart appx. every 6,000 miles) and no issue w/ the clutch.:thumbup: so I guess I can live w/ it.

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## MegatronM1 (Nov 26, 2002)

:thumbdwn:  :dunno: :rofl:  :violent: 

Recirculating my balls steering is great! I love it when the ladies do that as a reach around.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 14, 2002)

*I have similar issues with my Girly Car....*

I tried to run with an M5 awhile ago but the damn car kept pulling ahead. I have to keep hitting the brakes so that the M5 could keep up. Sigh


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Chuck don't come here with your turdfly BS. It was so nice not hearing about all your lockerroom antics. 
Go back to messing with guys who drive audi's, or better yet, go drive that Z3 cabrio, you look so cute with lip stick


----------

